# How to change water in a shrimps tank?



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have heard, seen, read abt.so many versions how to change water in a shrimps tank that I dont know what is the correct way to change water in a shrimp tank!!! 

Can u hobbyists explain how to change water in a shrimp tank eg.CRS tank. 

I check the water parameters i.e.TDS, PH, GH ,KH take the RO add the Mineral liquid to raise GH n TDS, add tap water to get the as near as possible to the tank parameters n change te water by drip mehtod it takes me 3.5-4 hrs to change 4 litres i.e. 15% tank water every week. My tank temp. lowers by 0.3-0.4 degrees later on rises to the temp. before water change.

Is this the corret way coz I have to check the Water Paramters many times till I get to close to the tank parameters.

The disadvantage in this way is that it takes a lot of time n energy i.e.checking the tank for temp. n odd behavior of shrimps while the water is dripping, also I have to check the water parameters many times till I come close to the tank parameters


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I do 10% for my shrimp tanks with water = to ph and temperature in tanks.

If everything is already equal you should be good just pouring the water in.

If you ever get new shrimp I would be concerned with a long term drip acclimation.

If your shrimp are surviving they must be happy with your treatment!

-Gordon


----------

